# best turbo kit



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

what would be the best turbo kit for the 1.6 motors ??


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

As far as I know there is only the Hotshot Kit that is featured in www.NissanPerformanceMag.com available soon.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

yeah i saw the hotshot but i was wondering if there was any more other den that.......


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

go custom
www.public.asu.edu/~ramirez0/B14


----------

